# طريقة تنفيذ وتفريد تسليح الكمرات..... حوار مع زميل مصري



## أبو نادر (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الافاضل في هذا المنبر العلمي
لي اخ وزميل مصري يشاركني العمل وجرى بيننا حوار حول أسلوب تفريد حديد الكمرات
وظهر تباين في وجهات النظر بيينا 
فكان كلامي اننا تعلمنا في سوريا تفريد حديد الكمرات كما في اللوحة التالية:





بمعنى ان أمد حديد التسليح السفلي الاقل على كامل الكمرة وباكبر طول ممكن للحديد ثم أضيف التسليح الاضافي لكل فتحة span حسب الحاجة 
اما التسليح العلوي فأمد تسليح ما كنا نسميه بتسليح التعليق على كامل الكمرة وبأكبر طول ممكن للحديد ثم أضيف فوق المساند وبطول كافي الحديد الاضافي لمقاومة العزم السالب وهو ما يسمى بالقبعات أو chapeau من اللغة الفرنسية 
أما عن الوصل فكان كلامي أنه يفضل أن يتم الوصل للحديد العلوي في منتصف الفتحة وللسفلي عند المسند وبطول التشريك المطلوب

زميلي كان يرى أن الانسب التفصيلة التالية :




بمعنى ان يتم قص الحديد السفلي لكل فتحة span على حدة والوصل الزاما تحت الاعمدة 
أما التسليح العلوي ففي الثلث الاوسط يوضع حديد منفصل هو حديد التعليق 
وفوق المساند يوضع حديد تسليح خاص بمقاومة العزم السالب مقطوع لمنطقة العزم السالب فقط
وفي رأييه لايجب ان نعرض نفس قضيب التسليح لشد وضغط في أن واحد لذلك يجب تقطيع الحديد وفق ماسبق شرحه

فنرجو فتح باب للنقاش حول هذا الموضوع وتدعم الاراء بالحجة الهندسية والكودات العالمية 
مع ملاحظة اني وزميلي العزيز فيما سبق وإن كنا نزعم أن هذا ما تعلمناه فخطأ اي منا فيما قال يرد للقائل منا وليس لنظام وكود البلد المتبع


----------



## هانى عصمت (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





أبو نادر قال:


> إخواني الافاضل في هذا المنبر العلمي
> لي اخ وزميل مصري يشاركني العمل وجرى بيننا حوار حول أسلوب تفريد حديد الكمرات
> وظهر تباين في وجهات النظر بيينا
> فكان كلامي اننا تعلمنا في سوريا تفريد حديد الكمرات كما في اللوحة التالية:
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم لك بالشكر على وضع هذه المشاركة والشكر لكما انت وزميلك في العمل على هذا النقاش الهندسي والذس اتمنى ان يكون الهدف منه التوضيح والتعرف على اساليب التنفيذ للعمل الهندسي والا يكون الهدف منه هو تخطيئ الاخر.
ومن خلال ما ذكرت من نقاش فانا اميل اكثر اتجاه وجهة نظرك ربما يكون السبب انني تعلمت على ايدي نفس الاستاذه، وهناك ناحية ثانية وهي ان الطريقة الاول فيها توفير للحديد وتقليل مناطق الوصل للحد الادني مع تحديد اماكن التشريك over lab حسب المخططات التصميمية وعندما اقوم بالتصميم اعمل التفاصيل للحديد بنفس الطريقة الاولى ، ولكن عندما يكون التصميم موضح فيه طريقة تفريد الحديد فيتم التنفيذ حسب المخططات .
ولا ادعي ان احدى الطريقتين خطأ فكلاهما صحيح ولكن هناك طريقة اكثر اقتصادية واكثر امانا فكلما قل عدد مناطق الوصل زاد الامان ولذلك افضل الطريقة الاولى.


----------



## أبو نادر (15 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل وبارك الله بكم
طبعا ليس الهدف التخطيء وإنما تحفيز الهمم للمشاركة لزيادة الوعي الهندسي
وأن لا نكون نسخ من بعض وأن نعتمد في أرائنا على خلفية علمية هندسية لا على موروث ماوجدنا عليه مهندسينا
في الختام نسألكم الدعاء لاهلنا في سورية ومصر كل بلاد المسلمين بتفريج الهم والكرب وبالانتقام من الظالمين*


----------



## mohandes.ms (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا أعمل مهندس تنفيذ - مهندس موقع _ وبالنسبة لي الأسهل والأفضل هو الحل الاول وهذا ما نتبعه لان قلة عدد الوصلات تعطي لك إحساس بالأمان بالإضافة الي سهولة التركيب والتربيط

وهذا رأيي الشخصي 
وانا علي فكره مصري وأميل للرأي الاول لانه اكثر سهولة في التنفيذ


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohandes.ms (15 أبريل 2011)

إستكمال المشاركه 


 لمن يقول ان سيخ الحديد لا يمر في إجهادين مختلفين ؟؟؟؟ ضغط وشد لي تعليقين علي المشاركه الأصلية  
1- وصلات الحديد وكأنه سيخ واحد اي هو إستكمال التسليح ولكن في حال ان الحديد طوله لا يكفي يتم وصله بطول 65 القطر  في منطقة الضغط او 40 القطر في منطقة الشد 
2 - بعض الأكواد - مثل الكود المصري - يتم عمل التكسيح في الكمرات اي ان السيخ يكون يعمل في منطقة الشد في التسليح السفلي ثم ينتقل لمنطقة الضغط في التسليح العلوي  
 المشاركه الأصلية لتسليح بالنظام الأمريكي وفيه التسليح العلوي يقع كله في منطقة ضغط والتسليح السفلي كله يقع في منطقة الشد 

 هذا والله أعلم إن كان توفيق من الله , وإن كان خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان  
 وجزاكم الله خيرا ً 
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## محمدعماد (15 أبريل 2011)

انا ايضا اميل للطريقة الاولى نظرا لتقليل هالك الحديد كما ان السيخ هيتقطع بطوله وهذه الطريقة لا تترك اى فضل او طبب من السيخ الحديد كما انا عند استخدام التكسيح للحديد لكى ينقل العزوم من منطقة الضغط الى الشد فهذا فى البحور الاكبر من 6 متر وفى اعماق الكمرات الاكبر من 60 سم طبقا للكود المصرى نظرا لان مثل هذا النوع من الكمرات يكون معرض لقوى قص عالية لذا يتم مقاومة هذه القوى بتكثيف الكانات وايضا استخدام الحديد المكسح وشكرا


----------



## تامر شهير (16 أبريل 2011)

mohandes.ms قال:


> إستكمال المشاركه
> 
> 
> لمن يقول ان سيخ الحديد لا يمر في إجهادين مختلفين ؟؟؟؟ ضغط وشد لي تعليقين علي المشاركه الأصلية
> ...



المقصود ..هو اجهادى شد متتاليين ..او ضغط متتاليين 
بمعنى ان السيخ يمر من منطقة شد الى ضغط ..الى شد مرة اخرى ..او اعكس


----------



## كريم النحاس (22 فبراير 2012)

*ياجماعة الطريقة اللى تيجى فى اللوحه هتتنفذ بس فعلا الطريقة الثانية هى اللى شغاله فى معظم المشاريع 
ووصلات الحديد ملهاش دعوة بتكرار مناطق الشد والضغط ماهو ممكن وصلات الحديد تكون فى منطقة واحدة
ولا ايه يارجالة *


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الطريقه الثانيه هي الطريقه الصحيحه في التصميم ولكنها تحتاج الي حداد مهني علي قدر عالي من الكفائه 
الطريقه الاولي سهله التنفيذ بل ان الكثير يتبع هذه الطريقه لكن لي استفسار (هل الحديد الاضافي هو وحده مصمم علي تحمل العزوم السالبه أعلي الركيزه أم أن الحديد المعلق يتحمل جزء والاضافي يتحمل جزء ؟؟ ) 
والرد بعد التعقيب


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الطريقه الثانيه هي الطريقه الصحيحه في التصميم ولكنها تحتاج الي حداد مهني علي قدر عالي من الكفائه 
الطريقه الاولي سهله التنفيذ بل ان الكثير يتبع هذه الطريقه لكن لي استفسار (هل الحديد الاضافي هو وحده مصمم علي تحمل العزوم السالبه أعلي الركيزه أم أن الحديد المعلق يتحمل جزء والاضافي يتحمل جزء ؟؟ ) 
والرد بعد التعقيب


----------



## محمد 977 (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير نفس مشكلتي و انا بحاجة لرد واضح*

اخي جزاك الله كل خير 
نفس المشكلة صارت معي اتمنى من اخواننا المشرفين التكرم بالافادة مع زيادة بالبيان و التفصيل و ان امكن شرح وضع الكود الامريكي و البريطاني


----------



## محمد 977 (6 مارس 2012)

اخي نستطيع ادخال الحديد المعلق في مقاومة العزوم السالبة


----------



## ooosha89 (6 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل على فكرة


----------



## عوض الريشينننن (17 مارس 2012)

الطريقه الثانيه هي الطريقه الصحيحه من وجهة نظري مع اني مهندس تنفيذ والاولي اسهل بالنسبه لي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس سمير (17 مارس 2012)

كلاكما يا عزيزي صائب ولكني اميل لوجهة النظر الاولى فانا ارى انه لا داعي للقص مثلا فيما لوكان لدينا فتحتين بطول يسمح السيخ الموجود بالاسواق لتغطيته


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الطريقه الاولي هي الاشهر والاكثر استخداما.......وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الطريقتين صحيحتين من الناحية الإنشائية 

ولكني أفضل الأولى وأنفذها بالموقع


----------



## anoor1 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الطريقة الثانية هي الطريقة الصحيحة


----------



## اقليدس العرب (26 سبتمبر 2012)

طريقه الاولى


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شاكر جدا" لكل الاخوة المهندسين ولكن بعد إطلاعي علي المناقشة كلها مجرد آراء ووجهات نظر للأخوة المهندسين ففكرة وصل الحديد السفلي عند الركائز ( الأعمدة ) أو الكمرات بالنسبة للبلاطات موجودة في تفاصيل الكود الأمريكي والمصري ولكن فكرة استخدام السيخ بكامل طوله 12 متر لا يوجد لها دليل علمي فلو فيه مرجع أو أي دليل علمي يثبت ذلك تبقي ممتاز وشاكر ليك ونفع الله بيك​​


----------



## فواز الجبوري (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .. اضافة جميلة للمنتدى هو الحوار الهادف حول نقطة محددة و معلومة و بالدليل.. أنا لا أميل ألى الطريقة الثانية لأنها من الناحية الانشائية تعطي نفس المعنى لطريقة التفريد ألاولى و لكن بشكل أعقد و أكثر تطلبا للجهد و فيه هدر للحديد أكثر .. نحن في العراق لدينا أسلوب أقرب الى الطريقة ألاولى .. و طبعا كلما زادت مناطق الربط .كان أفضل ..و بالمناسبة .. التفريد فن و خيال و هندسة و حكم هندسي و اقتصاد .. وليس مقطوعة تحفظ .. ركب هذا الشيش على هذا الشيش .. و خمس ما أدري شنو بخمسين ما أدري شو ..و بالمناسبة لا فكرة لأستخدام السيخ كله.. لكن تقليل المهدور بتقليل القطع..وألا أيش..


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اهنئكم علي الحوار الجميل الهادف و العملي الي حد كبير و اود اضافه بعض النقاط التي ربما من الممكن ان تكون مفيده او اضافه للبعض و ربما لا للبعض الاخر حتي يكون التفكير عملي الي حد كبير ( و الله لا اقصد نصح او فلسفه و لكنها وجهه نظر رايتها في كثير من المشاريع الكبيره جدا و في حضور شركات عالميه 
1- كل اراء الاخوه صحيحه و لكن الموضوع اسهل بكثير فمثلا بعض الاخوه قال الموجود بالمخططات سينفذ - احب ان اوضح ان معظم المخططات الانشائيه لا تذكر تفاصيل تفريد الحديد بطريقه عمليه و انما دورها مجرد ايضاح فقط فاحيانا يذكر لتسليح البلاطه رمز خطين و خط .....الخ.
اما المخططات المعنيه بتفريد الحديد و حسابات الكميات و الاقطار فهي المخططات التنفيذيه ( shop drawings ).
2-سواء تم استخدام الطريقه الاولي او الثانيه فليست هناك معضله او طريقه ثالثه او رابعه المهم ان يؤخذ بالاعتبار عده عوامل منها هل سيتم تشكيل الحديد بالموقع ام سيشكل جاهز - هل النقل مجهز للاطوال الكبيره ام لا - منسوب الصب او السطح المطلوب تسليحه ....الخ
3- اعتبارات التسليح نفسه فلا يوجد بالكودات العالميه اي مميزات لاستخدام طول سيخ الحديد كامل او بالقطعه و الدليل وجود فصل كامل مثلا يشمل التراكب لاستخدامها في وصل الاسياخ عندما يستلزم الامر ذلك 
- ACI 318 -08 CHAPTER 12 SPLICES OF REINFORCEMENT
4-معلومه اخري تعلمتها و كانت راسخه في ذهني عكس ذلك منذ التخرج و هو عدم وصل الاسياخ في اماكن الاجهادات و لكن وجدت عده شركات عالميه لا تنفذ هذا و تعتمد او تستند في ذلك الي امكانيه الوصل في الاماكن الحرجه مع مراعاه الاتي 
MIN LAP FOR TENSION = 1.3 Ld
where Ld can be obtained from clause 12.2 ACI 318 -08 PAGE 204 & 225
5 - خلاصه القول ان كل الطرق تؤدي الي روما مع الالتزام بالكود المستخدم بالمشروع - تقليل الفاقد كناحيه اقتصاديه - اثناء عمل تفريدات الحديد يراعي و هذه النقطه مهمه جدا و خصوصا لانه يوجد عدد غير قليل من مهندسي التصميم ( ليس لديهم خبره المواقع ) فهو يرسم قطاعات الحديد احيانا و لا يراعي سماكات الحديد و خلافه مثل ( Minimum bend dia ) و تظهر المشكله ان البلاطه او الكمره او الجسر او اي عنصر انشائي لا يحقق الغطاء الخرساني المطلوب


----------



## محمود قدور (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم :
كلا الطريقتين صحيحة و لكن للمفاضلة يجب ان نلاحظ الفوائد و العيوب في كل طريقة :
عند استخدام الطريقة الثانية يتم قص الحديد لكل فتحة على حدى و في هذه الحالة نلاحظ سهولة في التنفيذ مع الهدر الحاصل و الذي بالتأكيد اكبر من الهدر في الطريقة الاولى بالاضافة الى كثافة حديد التسليح فوق المساند وهذا ما يتم تلافيه في الطريقة الاولى لا بل هناك حالات لا يمن الا ان تستخدم الطريقة الاولى ( في البلاطات العاملة باتجاه واحد - البحر قصير ) وايضا في حال ان كامل بحر الكمرة يتعرض للعزوم السالبة ( وذلك عند دراسة التحميل الشطرنجي عليها ) اما موضوع عدم تعرض سيخ الحديد الى اجهادات شد و ضغط متغيرة فليس له اساس علمي و لا يمنع - حسب معلوماتي - اي كود من حصول ذلك و لا يمكن تفاديه في الواقع ومثال ذلك عن تعرض احدى الكمرات حسب ما اشرت الى تحميل شطرنجي و نتج عنها في احد الحالات عزم سالب على كامل البحر و عزوم متناوبة في حالات اخرى و بالتالي سيكون سيخ الحديد متصلا بالضرورة لمقاومة العزم السالب و في نفس الوقت يخضع لاجهادات شد و ضغط في حالة تعرضه لعزوم متناوبة 
من الممكن تعرض التسليح السفلي لحالة شد عند المسند و ذلك قد يحدث عن دراسة المنشأة على الاحمال المتناوبة ( الرياح - الزلازل - الحمولات الديناميكية ) و في هذه الحالة يجب تحقيق طول التماسك داخل المسند و افضل من ذلك استمرار حديد التسليح دون انقطاع الى الى البحر الثاني 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 ديسمبر 2012)

يتم التقطيع في الكمرات لسبب انه الاجهاد علي الكمرات كبير فنجد ان الكمرات قد يصل العزم ال 20و 23 م /طن اما البلاطات مثلا هذا عادي لان الاجهاد علي البلاطات صغير فنجد ان العزم صغير 2و 3 4


----------



## م/محمد هندى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 ديسمبر 2012)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> اهنئكم علي الحوار الجميل الهادف و العملي الي حد كبير و اود اضافه بعض النقاط التي ربما من الممكن ان تكون مفيده او اضافه للبعض و ربما لا للبعض الاخر حتي يكون التفكير عملي الي حد كبير ( و الله لا اقصد نصح او فلسفه و لكنها وجهه نظر رايتها في كثير من المشاريع الكبيره جدا و في حضور شركات عالميه
> 1- كل اراء الاخوه صحيحه و لكن الموضوع اسهل بكثير فمثلا بعض الاخوه قال الموجود بالمخططات سينفذ - احب ان اوضح ان معظم المخططات الانشائيه لا تذكر تفاصيل تفريد الحديد بطريقه عمليه و انما دورها مجرد ايضاح فقط فاحيانا يذكر لتسليح البلاطه رمز خطين و خط .....الخ.
> اما المخططات المعنيه بتفريد الحديد و حسابات الكميات و الاقطار فهي المخططات التنفيذيه ( shop drawings ).
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكركم على هذه المشاركة القيمة ، واستكمالا لمشاركتي السابقة ، ارفق لكم هذه التفصيلة لمناطق الوصل لحديد التسليح في الكمرات(في المنتصف وليس فوق الاعمدة) وكذلك للاعمدة (في الوسط وليس فوق البلاطة مباشرة)
وذلك حسب الكود الامريكي عند تصميم المبنى مقاوم وللزلازلACI
















للمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع القيم
الغش، أو الملامح الإنشائية والمعمارية المؤثرة أثناء التعرض للزلازل.. زلزال بومرداس...


----------



## awad2005moh (25 ديسمبر 2012)

كلتا الطريقتين صحيح
والصحيج من ينفذ حسب التصميم او جدول الكمرات
والاسهل الطريقة الاولى للتنفيذ
والثانية اسهل فى التفريد
ولكن من اوفر فى التقطيع ؟


----------



## محمود خليل2006 (25 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## محمد أبو اسلام (16 مارس 2013)

أفضل الاولي ونعمل بها في المشاريع


----------



## mahmoud103 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم موضوع اكثر من رائع جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم فيه
وكان لي سؤال بسيط في الطريقة الاولي
اذا كان حديد التعليق 2 فاي 12 و الاضافي 2 فاي 16 
وقمت بوضع حديد التعليق بكامل طول الكمرة اولا وكان في ركني الكمرة 
قهل اضع الحديد الاضافي ذو القطر الاكبر داخل حديد التعليق 
ام اقوم بوضع الحديد الاضافي في الاطراف وعمل ميلان لحديد التعليق اعلي العمود


وسؤال اخر في التكسيح 
ما هي اكبر عدد مرات يمكن ان اكسحه للسيخ ؟

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahmoud103 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

mahmoud103 قال:


> السلام عليكم موضوع اكثر من رائع جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم فيه
> وكان لي سؤال بسيط في الطريقة الاولي
> اذا كان حديد التعليق 2 فاي 12 و الاضافي 2 فاي 16
> وقمت بوضع حديد التعليق بكامل طول الكمرة اولا وكان في ركني الكمرة
> ...



مازلت منتظر الاجابة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

mahmoud103 قال:


> السلام عليكم موضوع اكثر من رائع جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم فيه
> وكان لي سؤال بسيط في الطريقة الاولي
> اذا كان حديد التعليق 2 فاي 12 و الاضافي 2 فاي 16
> وقمت بوضع حديد التعليق بكامل طول الكمرة اولا وكان في ركني الكمرة
> ...


السلام عليكم
اليك اشكال تشكل حديد التسليح




وللمزيد
http://www.tpub.com/steelworker2/77.htm


----------



## mahmoud103 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليك اشكال تشكل حديد التسليح
> 
> 
> ...



الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2015)

برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى بهذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t523846.html


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 سبتمبر 2015)

mahmoud103 قال:


> مازلت منتظر الاجابة



السلام عليكم
- حديد التعليق العلوي يبقى في الزوايا على طول
ويمكن اضافة الحديد المتبقي داخل حديد التعليق
وفي حال التسليح المقصوص كبير ولا يتسع بكامله
يمكن اضافته على نسق ثاني اسفل تعليق الزوايا
- يمكن تكسيح التسليح السفلي عدة مرات اذا
كان طول القضيب يحقق ذلك
- لكن دائما لسهولة التنفيذ وتحقيق اشتراطات الكود
فلا يمكن تكسيح الحديد السفلي الا مرة واحدة
حيث يبدأ التكسيح على بعد 1/5 الفتحة ويمتد الى الفتحة
المجاورة بطول 1/3 من الطول الأكبر للمجازين
وهذا من اجل فتحة داخلية
- لكن في حالة الزلازل تسليح التعليق غير كافي
حيث يتواجد عزم سالب علوي في وسط الفتحة
ووفق الكود اصبح تسليح التعليق يساوي نسبة من تسليح
المساند العلوي
- لذلك في حال الزلازل تقريبا نصف التسليح العلوي يجب ان يستمر
على طول الكمرة
- يعني اذا كان تسليح المساند العلوي 6#20 فيحب ان يستمر 3#20
علوي عوضا عن تسليح التعليق

تحياتي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (6 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
شكرا لك اخي ابو نادر و للاساتذة الكرام معنا في هذا الصرح .
بالنسبة لي لا مانع أن يكون الوصل بأي نقطة من الجسر ( الكمرة ) طالما حققنا طول التراكب لتحمل الاجهادات و تحقيق تلاحم لهذه المنطقة 
عند العمود بالربع أو بالثلث أو بالمنتصف أينما تشاء . لانه بنقاط الوصل كما ذكرنا تكون كمية الحديد مضاعفة و بالتالي الاجهادات محققة 
و الباقي و ما يجب تحقيقه طول التراكب ( التلاحم ) الترابط و تحقيق اشتراطات الكود بذلك 
مع الشكر لكم


----------



## Mohamed laith (8 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكورين على النقاش المفيد ولو امكن طلب من مهندسينا الكبار ارفاق نسخه من الكود لهذا الموضوع .


----------

